# How do you carry your bow on an ATV?



## Pole Mountain (Oct 7, 2009)

Here's a video that shows an easy way to carry your bow on an ATV. 

http://www.youtube.com/user/POLEMOUNTAIN#p/a/u/0/S_32H5a9n9I

How do you carry yours?


----------



## Rembrandt1 (Mar 6, 2005)

Bow is attached to a backpack then bungeed to the ATV or worn on my back....yours is nice but too bulky for my needs.


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

I put mine in a soft case and strap it down to the front rack. I use to just strap it on the rack but I like the extra protection the case gives


----------



## deerhunter3241 (Jun 7, 2004)

That's definately the best bow case I've seen on an atv. Where I hunt their are always two guys riding in together, so we bought a tandem gun rack to mount to the front. Works great for two bows, but they aren't protected from branches and such.


----------



## TreeJumper (Apr 21, 2003)

The gun racks with the fins on them grip your bow tight so it wont slip around,I lovethem on my hunting ride...


----------

